# Big arsed budget beardie viv build......



## Meko

Reet, this is my big arsed beardie viv build thread, which i'm building on a budget.
I'm not building it on a budget because i don't want to spend a lot, i'm doing it on a budget to see just how cheap you can build a decent viv for using what you already have lying about, looking in the right places and by being a bloody nice chap!!

First of all, find a place in the lounge where you want it to go:









The tv is off the wall now and currently on the coffee table in the same position so i'm building a viv there for the TV to go on.

I measured the space and checked what spare wood i had available after dismantling a unit and decided on the following size and shape:










I had enough 18mm MDF to get the right shape for the top and bottom and had a couple of vents knocking about.
And there i was one day, sat watching TV when an email dropped in from Freecycle; MDF tongue and groove and a load of 25mm Jablite... Jablite is the polystyrene that you get from B&Q. Picked it up and there's enough to do a full fake wall.

Did a trip over to see Volly today (top bloke, buy vivs off him!) and picked up 10ft - yes, 10ft - of runners, which will give an idea of the size of this viv; vents, handles and the back and sides for the viv, along with 3inch runners.

So, at this point i have all this









to work with, along with some timber that i already have, to make supports. 

I've already got a big bucket of screws, cocktail sticks, grout, grab adhesive etc etc so at the moment the total cost so far is










build hopefully starts tomorrow! and i'll be updating with pictures along the way...


----------



## volly

Looks good so far............. :lol2:


----------



## ju5t1n

ill be watching this thread closely i like the design and i like the idea of a budget viv shame i didnt have the patients


----------



## sambridge15

to any people reading this dont use mdf for a rainforest viv!!!!! water will find a way to ruin it still looking good so far looking forward to seeing it finished


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

I love threads like this  Go the bargains! Looks like it'll be a fab viv too, can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## Meko

forgot to mention... yep, all the wood is different colours but it's going to have a covering later.


----------



## Pendragon

:lol2:

This is looking like it might turn out to be alot of fun, hopefully you will give me the ideas I need for my Beardie viv build : victory:

Good luck

Jay


----------



## .Justin

Looks good, can't wait to see the result


----------



## Meko

First bit of building started tonight and also ran into the first bit of trouble.

long side


















Dogs wondering what i'm doing


















then onto the shorter side,









matches up ok but i forgot to add the 18mm onto the back board where they join :bash:









time to fit the top pieces, i needed to make a frame to support it for when it's built and to help while i screwed it together.... and it was about time for some blood!









so i started on the lid





































that's it at the minute.. not too bad for tonight.

although for some reason it doesn't match up so i'm going to have to do a bit of patching... As long as the front is ok for the runners and glass sizes i can patch the back up well enough


----------



## .Justin

Looks like its going to be a great project 

Are you going to do a fake rock as well when its complete or just a lot of decor 

Your dog is lovely btw!


----------



## Meko

look closely... there's two  one at each end of the sofa..

it's having a fake rock wall, I got a load of polystyrene off Freecycle. the rock wall is going to be a basic one, just a wall rather than anything too special as i've something else planned, that should cost about a tenner.


----------



## .Justin

Meko said:


> *look closely... there's two  one at each end of the sofa..
> *
> it's having a fake rock wall, I got a load of polystyrene off Freecycle. the rock wall is going to be a basic one, just a wall rather than anything too special as i've something else planned, that should cost about a tenner.


I see's now :lol2:


----------



## waynenoonan1234

i built a viv and it only cost me about 10 quid. i recycled near enough every bit of my viv that i built all i had to pay for is sealent, screws and wood blocks. even the glass was free lol dont know why more people dont do this it fun and saves you loads of money as i think new vivs are way over priced


----------



## Meko

so far i've only paid out for 5 vents, 10ft of runners and door handles.

need to spend a tenner today on interior stuff.


----------



## waynenoonan1234

nice. my last viv didn't cost much but im planning on building a new viv and i think it will cost me quite a bit.


----------



## Pendragon

I knew I would enjoy this build, so far I've learn't that.

Empty can of Carlsberg + sharp tools = BLOOD!!!

Meko you're a legend, keep up the good work, this is looking very good mate : victory:

Jay


----------



## Meko

you also missed; meko + tools + ideas = fundemental basic mistakes.

although the first viv build i did had lager cans in every picture and i ended up drilling through my finger.


----------



## Pendragon

Meko said:


> you also missed; meko + tools + ideas = fundemental basic mistakes.
> 
> although the first viv build i did had lager cans in every picture and i ended up drilling through my finger.


 
L.M.F.A.O.

I'm trying to drink coffee here!

Jay


----------



## Meko

another £7.54 spent on it today. Although £3.04 of that was for a sealant gun which will be used again, so we'll put that in the 'tools' expenses and claim that i've only spent £4.50... but i'm not telling you what on


----------



## Meko

jabba1967 said:


> L.M.F.A.O.
> 
> I'm trying to drink coffee here!
> 
> Jay


 
Seriously mate, i'm a DIY cretin.
i did my mates garden a few years ago and there were some 6mm glazed ceramic tiles buried.. When i found them i thought the best way to smash them would be to punch them... i smashed the first one, and it smashed my knuckle.


----------



## Meko

started playing with the polystyrene.




























and it folds up for easy storage









the black wiggles are where i'm going to nail snakes.. to make it look authentic.

Since looking at the photos i've decided i don't like the white backboard showing behind the fake wall, so i'm going to have to extend the budget slightly to do something about that.


----------



## xautomaticflowersx

Hooray for doing things on a budget! :2thumb:
Looks great so far... liking the L-Shape idea. Good use of space. I have to say your dogs are better at ignoring you doing things on the floor than mine. If I was doing that in the middle of my living room there'd be whippets inside the viv getting sealant all over their noses and then smearing it all on my face.
Lucky beardies though... you'll have to hold the 'blood sweat and tears' thing over their heads if they do anything naughty. "And to think... I bled for you."


----------



## Meko

the dogs have pretty much given up on me so they just shake their heads, ignore me and enjoy having the sofa.



**cost so far - just under £40 **


----------



## volly

Meko said:


> the black wiggles are where i'm going to nail snakes.. to make it look authentic.


LMFAO! Mad Head!!! :lol2:


----------



## Meko

well i don't want live snakes in there :gasp:


----------



## fantapants

you seem to have lost a sofa from your living room?

i have some grout you are welcome to. Not a huge amount but about 2-3kgs if you are passing mine at any time. Also have some big arsed cork pieces.


----------



## Meko

it's a different sofa.
My 3 and 2 seater got patches where it had worn down (from wearing jeans) and the dogs started playing with it one day when i was at work... demolished £1500 worth of sofas in an afternoon 

So i bought a second hand one off eBay and put wood over the seat when i'm not in.


and cheers for the offer..
I've got a big bucket of pre-mixed grout so that should see me through.. the cork could come in useful but not sure when i'm next passing your way.


----------



## rach666

thats gunna be an immense beardie viv! will look awesome!:notworthy:


----------



## Meko

well i've just measured it Rach.
The internal walls are 14ft and there's about 15sq feet of floor space.


----------



## rach666

Meko said:


> well i've just measured it Rach.
> The internal walls are 14ft and there's about 15sq feet of floor space.


 
thats huge,will be fab :mf_dribble:


----------



## Meko

if i ever get round to finishing it.... lol


----------



## rach666

Meko said:


> if i ever get round to finishing it.... lol


 

:lol2: you cant give up now,to big to be a coffee table!


----------



## Meko

lol, strangely enough it is a coffee table too.. 

viv / sideboard cum coffee table / tv stand.... hence the size and shape.


----------



## rach666

Meko said:


> lol, strangely enough it is a coffee table too..
> 
> viv / sideboard cum coffee table / tv stand.... hence the size and shape.


 
i seeee so it has to be finished to look like an awesome coffee table / tv stand


----------



## ralphsvivariums

come on we want to see more.:whistling2:


----------



## Meko

you'll have to wait a bit longer... sleep and work get in the way :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Although i can't do much now till the weekend as i have to wait for something to turn up which was only ordered last night. 
Although i could possibly try and start grouting it out of the viv and try and decide if i should put it on legs.


----------



## FireDragonRose

:2thumb: looking gd, like the corner idea


----------



## chondro13

Come on Meko you dont need to sleep or go to work... this is an interesting thread and i want more progress pics damnit!


----------



## Meko

how about you give me a hand with the rock wall? you know you like doing them! 

although the wall isn't going to be too intricate, it's just going to be a wall


----------



## chondro13

Meko said:


> how about you give me a hand with the rock wall? you know you like doing them!
> 
> although the wall isn't going to be too intricate, it's just going to be a wall



You couldnt afford the amount of beer required to fuel me through a rock build...

I spent the last week doing two 3x2 vivs for boigas.... just finished last night. Still high as a kite on high VOC fumes... tehe.... ill take you some pics for inspiration


----------



## Meko

you're far too dedicated.

This one is just going to be textured to look rocky and sprayed with rock effect paint. All the ledges that are going to be there are already in place (ie the ones at each end) so i just need to cut the snakes out and start grouting.


----------



## chondro13

Meko said:


> you're far too dedicated.
> 
> This one is just going to be textured to look rocky and sprayed with rock effect paint. All the ledges that are going to be there are already in place (ie the ones at each end) so i just need to cut the snakes out and start grouting.



that sounds win, get off yer arse and get to work


----------



## Meko

get to work??? 9 - 5 for me missy. I've been here for hours.


----------



## Mirf

How are you planning to join the 2 sections together?

Your beardie is going to love having so much room to run around in.: victory:


----------



## Meko

The back piece of the left hand side section was supposed to be long enough to join the back of the other piece.. but that didn't work out too well.... think i forgot to add the 18mm on for the back board that it joins too. That'll screw on to the top and bottom. as there's a slight gap at the corner i've fitted a piece of timer which gets nicely covered by the ploystyrene. for the top and bottom where it joins on the corner i can use timber and i've also got some strip brace things... lengths of flat metal with screw holes.
It'll also have some additiinal strength in it to hold the TV and that'll also hold the joins together.


----------



## Meko

although i might sack the beardie idea off and just stick a steno in there.


----------



## Mirf

Meko said:


> The back piece of the left hand side section was supposed to be long enough to join the back of the other piece.. but that didn't work out too well.... think i forgot to add the 18mm on for the back board that it joins too. That'll screw on to the top and bottom. as there's a slight gap at the corner i've fitted a piece of timer which gets nicely covered by the ploystyrene. for the top and bottom where it joins on the corner i can use timber and i've also got some strip brace things... lengths of flat metal with screw holes.
> It'll also have some additiinal strength in it to hold the TV and that'll also hold the joins together.


Gotcha. What are you planning to put in the front 'corner'? A couple of vertical lengths of timber, or just one L shaped piece?


----------



## Meko

hopefully i'll have enough left over from the plinth. As the basking spot is going to be there i don't want anything too big that'll block the view............. although that might stop the mutts seeing too much... hmmm


----------



## Mirf

Meko said:


> hopefully i'll have enough left over from the plinth. As the basking spot is going to be there i don't want anything too big that'll block the view............. although that might stop the mutts seeing too much... hmmm


I know what you mean. It's just that you are going to need some form of support there, as it will be the weakest part of the viv. If nothing else you need something for the glass to butt up to.

If your pups are anything like mine the appeal will wear off within a day:lol2:


----------



## Meko

yep, going to need something to stop the glass falling out.it's going to be well supported though.


----------



## chondro13

Update? :whistling2:


----------



## ralphsvivariums

come on :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## Meko

just because Helen asked :flrt:

there is no update yet 
I sold an exo terra last night and they paid by Paypal so i've used that money to buy the covering for the outside. 
With it being almost dark when i get home from work i've not been able to look in the shed for the hole cutter.
Ordered 14ft of viv wallpaper to put behind the poly background so you can't see the contiboard. Waiting for that to turn up so i stick it in.
Grout is in the shed too, so not been able to get that.

Weekend plan of action is:
cut the vent holes - 8 of. 
cut the snakes out
grout the fake wall a couple of times
fit the background if it turns up (already posted)


As the TV is going on top of it i can't put it completely together and in place until the covering is here.


----------



## xautomaticflowersx

'Nuff talk... more graft! :devil:


----------



## Meko

i should be able to do some more tonight... the weather is quite delightful, so it should stay light for a bit longer.


----------



## Meko

bugger... parcel is too big for the letter box  i'm guessing that's the background.

Hopefully pick it up tomorrow


----------



## scorpion0151

looking good so far, i can't wait to see the finished project


----------



## chondro13

aww sounding awesome!! :2thumb:


----------



## Meko

This is your fault Helen!! (Chondro13)

Snakes cut out and first layer of grout


















and i forgot to cut out the vent holes first!! that's because Helen was demanding updates


----------



## chondro13

Meko said:


> This is your fault Helen!! (Chondro13)
> 
> Snakes cut out and first layer of grout
> image
> 
> image
> 
> and i forgot to cut out the vent holes first!! that's because Helen was demanding updates



Lol! in no way is your ineptability my responsibility  its looking good though!!


----------



## Meko

you're going to make me get up to get the camera to upload todays photos, aren't you?


----------



## chondro13

Meko said:


> you're going to make me get up to get the camera to upload todays photos, aren't you?



You are so... SO... correct 

Be gratefull - im in need of entertainment! im off to someones birthday party dressed as AWESOM-O later *sigh* its going to hurt... lol


----------



## Meko

meh... doing it now just for you.
Although i do intend on doing some more later today


----------



## chondro13

Meko said:


> meh... doing it now just for you.
> Although i do intend on doing some more later today



oooh in which case i expect TWO photo updates  *flutters lashes*


----------



## Meko

Reet.. 
So card from the post office yesterday saying something was too big for the letter box... was the background. Not too bad actually, £1 a foot and 60cm high.

The background is to take away the white from the inside.. It doesn't look too great now as the polystyrene is still light. It still needs a couple more coats doing, then colouring and then varnishing and the platforms putting in.... Once it's varnished and coloured it 'should' work well with the background.

Backing in on the short side









polystyrene in too









backing and polystyrene on the long side









vents have been cut out, backing fitted and a couple more layers of grout on the shorter wall. 
Will be doing more grouting tonight so more pictures will follow later.... possibly.


----------



## chondro13

Hehe, looking good! i like the background idea. Its sooo much easier when you dont have to arse about worrying with high humidity...


----------



## Meko

the background idea should hopefully look better when it's finished.. doesn't look too impressive with a very light and half finished wall.


----------



## chondro13

Im still intrigued to see what your doing with the snake cut outs lol!


----------



## hillzi

Nice one Meko!!

I'll be following this one, good luck.


----------



## Meko

the long side has just had another thin layer of grout and the shorter end has just had it's final layer of grout.. that's had a few thin layers and 2 thick layers, the final layer was slapped on like a 16 year olds make up on a Friday night. This means i can get more texture to it rather than it being too smooth.

when that's dry i'm going to paint it with B&Q white matt emulsion (minimum VOC). That's to give it a better surface for when i paint and varnish it.


----------



## steveandval

looking good, let me know what glass sizes you want i have some large bits of 6mm looking for a new home


----------



## Meko

will do when it comes to the time.. 
Although i was planning on it taking a while to finish but it's not far off.


----------



## Chucky

i have now made a couple of vivs and i use picture frame glass!
i buy really cheap clip-frames from wilkinsons and use super-glue to stick two together for thickness (double-glazing! lol). works great and ssooooooo cheap!:2thumb:


----------



## Meko

I would just like to say...


Raaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaar i hate grout!!!!!!

hopefully very little grouting left to be done. 

today i've: 
Grouted (final layer) and painted the shorter wall with white emulsion. Long wall has hopefully had it's last layer of grout put on; did that one VERY thick so hoping it's enough.
painted the ceiling a dark blue.. seems to be very similar to background blue.
Cut 3 lengths of 4x1 timber and fitted some feet that i had lying around. Got 4 more feet but not fitted them to any timber yet.


Tomorrow the plan is to see if the big wall is solid enough and paint it with emulsion. Give the basking platform another layer of grout, stick some washing in, do some ironing and hopefully clean the bathroom.

Work left to be done:

hope that the long wall has enough grout
paint long piece with white emulsion
another coat of the sky and possibly add some clouds
grout and varnish the basking platform
paint the wall to look rock like
varnish wall
fit feet onto viv
silicone wall into place
drill holes for walkway
fit walkway
scrub and bleach bamboo supports
cut and fit side supports
cut and fit corner joint supports
cut and fit glass runner plinths
cut and fit glass runners
buy UVB starters
fit lighting fittings etc
fit it together
cover in faux leather
move into place
hope the TV doesn't crush it
buy and fit glass
although there's 22+ things that need doing there's not massive amount of big things.


Next photos will probably be on Tuesday.. paint tomorrow, leave to dry and put it together for a photo shoot.


----------



## Meko

is that right?? over 2000 views?


----------



## dan.hobley

lookin good mate! looks like ya got things sussed  have replied to you on my thread also!


----------



## Meko

only potential problems i'm thinking of are:
attaching it together
not arsing up the covering
the TV being too heavy for it.


----------



## Meko

today's update...

Got home from work to find a card from a couriers saying i've missed a delivery... think it's the viv covering .... booooooooo

Phoned them to find out when they can redeliver or if i can collect and found out i drive past the place on my way home from work.... woooooooo


Then i did a bit more...
Painted the long wall with white emulsion, painted another coat of sky and gave the basking platform another coat of grout,.


I did say no pictures till Tuesday but meh...


----------



## chondro13

Meko said:


> is that right?? over 2000 views?



coz were all most entertained by this idea 

looking good! no more grouting yaaay


----------



## Meko

is that because you want to see when i screw it all up?

still grouting the small one though but that's easy enough to do.


----------



## chondro13

Meko said:


> is that because you want to see when i screw it all up?
> 
> still grouting the small one though but that's easy enough to do.



..... yes.....

BUT also it is nice to see someone trying to do it on a budget too


----------



## Meko

budget seems to have gone a bit screwy.. lol

Although some of that wasn't 'needed'.


----------



## mrchrissyb

looking good mate.. how are you going to finish the wood??.. i ask because i have a build underway and not 100% decided.. was thinking in would useemulsion first to soak into the wood then i would use uni-bond on the inside of the viv and then a coat of black gloss all around (including he inside)..


----------



## Meko

There's not really going to be any that needs finishing.

Inside:
side and rear - background and fake rock wall
ceiling - painted a very close blue to the sky on the background
floor - substrate
outside wood - brown faux leather covering to match the rest of the decor. (not that the decor in the lounge is fake leather)


----------



## mrchrissyb

Meko said:


> There's not really going to be any that needs finishing.
> 
> Inside:
> side and rear - background and fake rock wall
> ceiling - painted a very close blue to the sky on the background
> floor - substrate
> outside wood - brown faux leather covering to match the rest of the decor. (not that the decor in the lounge is fake leather)


ha brill, i cant be doing with faux leather cladding my viv ill just paint it lol.


----------



## Meko

it's too many different colours to get a decent paint job, plus it's part contiboard as well... Far too much hassle to paint contiboard, you need to prepare it first.

Although, i picked the covering up today.. i thought it was 5mtr x 56cm... 16.5ft x 2ft (ish). Turns out it's 5mtr x 56 INCHES ! so over 4.5ft wide.


----------



## Meko

Choooo choooooo

i promised you pictures so here they are...
Ok... today i painted the background but i need more paint  i hoped two cans would do but i'm looking at 3. I went for the stone paint spray that somebody else on here used... think it's plasti-kote of something like that.

i couldn't be arsed giving the basking rock another coat of grout... i can do that tomorrow to make it look like i've done something

Probably not impressed the neighbours by just drilling about 15 holes for the ledges.... remembered they needed doing and seeing as it's still set up - now would be a good time to drill some starting points... 


pics time.... 

oh yeah.... i also fitted the legs.. might need two more though for where it joins, just for some extra stability at the weak point..

ok ok... pictures..










like i said, i still need another can of rock paint for the wall.. 

On this one, the left wall has no background... although i've some left and it might 'just' be enough..



























Oh yeah... i had an amazing idea to do a basking spot lke Ayres Rock, but then i couldn't be arsed trying to mould it like it, so just pretend.. it will though, be grouted and painted with dark mahogany varnish so it'll be a similar colour to it.

Now it's easy to say it's going to be this big blah blah blah but until you see a big viv you don't know just how big it is...









That's a 50inch plasma directly behind it, but i've just measured it and it's full dimensions are....
the edge along where the plasma is is 56inches wide by 20inches deep.. or 1120inches of floor space.
The side edge is 47inches by 24inches... or 1128inches of floor space.. so a total of 2248 inches which is about 8.5ft * 22inches - roughly (it's f'ckin big anyway!)

oh yeah.. the dogs aren't too impressed with me building it.


----------



## volly

I love the random Carlsberg can - pure genius.

It evens seems to be able to walk around on it's own too.

Ha ha, all joking aside though, it looks pretty bloody amazing.

Can't wait to see the finished product.

Oh, and FYI - I would go for the extra couple of feet on the join - just to be sure.


----------



## Meko

it's got 10 feet on it already... lol
Although i'm thinking of changing the layout of the room a bit and putting the TV across the corner.. If i do that then the feet will come in useful.


----------



## xvickyx

Looks awesome  can't wait to see it finished, those beardies are going to be in heaven


----------



## chondro13

Meko said:


> * I went for the stone paint spray that somebody else on here used... think it's plasti-kote of something like that.*
> http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b366/meko_D/Beardie 2010 build/mutts.jpg



Wonder who that was then :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Haha its looking ace hun! That spray is like £8 a can though :shock: not so on budget anymore  although if you wanted to i guess you could have got paint free of freecycle and used brushing techniques to put it on.... but does that sound like way too much effort? hehe... 

cant wait to see more!!


----------



## Meko

haha, i hadn't realised you'd used it.. i saw somebody else use it. It's under £7 a can but bloody expensive for what you get.

The build is budget, i've just strayed a little bit on the asthetics. without feet or the fake rock wall the build cost would be well under £50


brushing techniques??? that requires to have a tiny bit of artistic ability... i'm just a fud. I work in IT because my handwriting is crap - IT = computers = no writing..


and you can see anything you want


----------



## chondro13

Meko said:


> haha, i hadn't realised you'd used it.. i saw somebody else use it. It's under £7 a can but bloody expensive for what you get.
> 
> The build is budget, i've just strayed a little bit on the asthetics. without feet or the fake rock wall the build cost would be well under £50
> 
> 
> brushing techniques??? that requires to have a tiny bit of artistic ability... i'm just a fud. I work in IT because my handwriting is crap - IT = computers = no writing..
> 
> 
> and you can see anything you want



:shock:


Hurry up and finish the viv then  hehe


----------



## Meko

i'm tryin i'm tryin!! grrrr

although i can only do bits till i'm in a position to move the telly box.


----------



## chondro13

tehe - gotta love my gentle encouragement


----------



## Meko

Hmmm yes, we may need to do something about that!


----------



## Meko

we're getting there!

Had an absolute bollock today but managed to drag it back and save it at the end..

Decided to get all the rest of the wood work done, plinths and joints etc and that's where it went wrong.

did the long side first..









looking good.. a thick barrier at the end to cut down on glass costs, glass runner to keep the substrate in and a beam to stop the glass falling out / some support.

with the basking platform and of course, a can of lager










Then i did the other side and that's were i realised it all went wrong..









Yep... i'd put the plinth all the way along it instead of measuring where it should really stop! so out came the saw and i got it right










Got another rock spray too so i gave it another coating.. the final coating because i'm not buying any more!!
One bit of advice though, if you're going to use that then paint the wall with a dark coloured paint first.. i used white so it was easier to see where it needed another coat or two.

Also gave the platform another coat of grout... that needs a few more before it's done..


----------



## haunted-havoc

getting there mate. cant wait to see it when its done.

and you are a numpty for putting the plinth right across. can blame you, escpecially with all chondros demands


----------



## Meko

yeah i'm blaming her as well.. typical woman wants everything doing now now now!!!!


----------



## Mirf

It's starting to look really good now Meko.

You're gonna have great fun with the faux leather!:whistling2::smile:


----------



## Meko

i dreamt about that this morning 

Although i think i'll end up going for tacks and spray on carpet glue.


----------



## Mirf

Meko said:


> i dreamt about that this morning
> 
> Although i think i'll end up going for tacks and spray on carpet glue.


You should be able to get away with just using the carpet glue if you're lucky.

It's just gonna be a bit of a nightmare keeping everything straight and wrinkle free if trying to do it on your own.... I personally hate the blooming stuff.


----------



## Meko

i might rope in some help.. when it's time to get that on it'll be time to move it into place as well... i'll be calling in an extra pair of hands to move the telly.


----------



## chondro13

Meko said:


> yeah i'm blaming her as well.. typical woman wants everything doing now now now!!!!



:lol2: as i said before - my encouragement is not to be blamed for your failures!!!

Might want to leave the carlsberg until AFTER youve put the faux leather on.... i have visions of it looking like an unwrapped christmas present after a kids attacked it...


----------



## Meko

the fridge is empty.. although the leather is a weekend job..


----------



## Meko

Just a quick update for today (yesterday).

siliconed the backing in, added the ledges (need to finish the longest one when i've got some help tomorrow) and fitted the glass runners.

Excuse the pictures.. they're standing on their end rather than in position.






























left to do:
varnish the backing
take the tape of the runners
last few screws on the platforms
finish the bsking patform
fit the lighting
screw together
bleach and wash the bamboo struts (and fit)
put on the faux leather

put in place

get a beardie.


----------



## volly

Meko said:


> left to do:
> varnish the backing
> take the tape of the runners
> last few screws on the platforms
> finish the bsking patform
> fit the lighting
> screw together
> bleach and wash the bamboo struts (and fit)
> put on the faux leather
> 
> put in place
> 
> get a beardie.


so you're not getting any glass then? :whistling2:


----------



## Meko

it's late and i've too much blood in my alcohol stream 

i don't actually need a lot either! think there's roughly 5ft of window.. which isn't bad for an 8.5ft viv

AND !! check this shit out... this is good for me!! 
The holes are the same size! so glass shouldn't fall out :no1:


----------



## Gomjaba

volly said:


> so you're not getting any glass then? :whistling2:


Glass is overrated :lol2:


----------



## .Justin

Meko said:


> Just a quick update for today (yesterday).
> 
> siliconed the backing in, added the ledges (need to finish the longest one when i've got some help tomorrow) and fitted the glass runners.
> 
> Excuse the pictures.. they're standing on their end rather than in position.
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> left to do:
> varnish the backing
> take the tape of the runners
> last few screws on the platforms
> finish the bsking patform
> fit the lighting
> screw together
> bleach and wash the bamboo struts (and fit)
> put on the faux leather
> 
> put in place
> 
> get a beardie.


Looking goood! Can't wait to see the final result


----------



## chondro13

Meko said:


> it's late and i've too much blood in my alcohol stream
> 
> i don't actually need a lot either! think there's roughly 5ft of window.. which isn't bad for an 8.5ft viv
> 
> AND !! check this shit out... this is good for me!!
> The holes are the same size! so glass shouldn't fall out :no1:



:lol2: i am truly impressed! nearly there now! no more sodding grouting FTW :no1:


----------



## Meko

There's a little bit more grouting on the rock that needs doing but that's it.. and nothing intricate.

just need to finish it and get it in place for a few months because that Plasti-Kote is very high VOC



and have you noticed that the ceiling paint is practically the same colour as the backgorund sky...


----------



## hillzi

Coming along good! :no1:


----------



## Kiel

looks fantastic!

i got lazy and Volly is building me one


----------



## Mirf

That really is looking pretty amazing!!:gasp:


----------



## Meko

B&Q for me tonight..

Double Sided Carpet Tape B848/5Cb 5m, 5016560355523


----------



## Mirf

Meko said:


> B&Q for me tonight..
> 
> Double Sided Carpet Tape B848/5Cb 5m, 5016560355523


That's gonna be fun!!:lol2:

Coulld you not buy some fabric spray adhesive? It would probably be a hell of a lot wasier as you could spray and stick it in place a foot or so at a time.


----------



## Meko

if B&Q have it i will depending on the price.. they do tubs of stuff but it's £8, although it 'shouldn't be too hard to do with tape (i hope)


----------



## chondro13

id imagine tape easier than the spray - just put a little tape down at a time and you dont end up with sprayed glue everywhere :lol2:

not saying that your heavy handed or messy or anything Meko


----------



## Mirf

chondro13 said:


> not saying that your heavy handed or messy or anything Meko


Perish the thought....:whistling2:


----------



## Meko

you'd be right if you said i was a hammer fisted luddite...

but a loveable one at that :whistling2:


----------



## Jamie

Best thread I've read through in ages!

Loving your work Meko!


----------



## Meko

cheers sir..


----------



## Meko

Shame T-Bo didn't hold off an extra couple of months for the habitat competition.. lol


----------



## Meko

not much of an update tonight but there's not long to go..

I've cut, bought some double sided tape to hold the leather on
scrubbed, bleached and boiled the bamboo uprights
Added a couple of crappy legs, just cut from 3x2 at the join just to add some extra support
screwed on the last of the walkway / platform
varnished it with a matt varnish
removed the duck tape holding on the glass runners
stuck on some of the tape.


When i got the tape i decided not to get the 25mtr one for £4 because i wouldn't need so much... wll i do, so i need to buy more as the 5mtr one was no where near enough

varnished and the two sides ontop of each other for a better picture









tape removed









tape on for the leather


----------



## snakekeeper

I'm intrigued... Although the suspense is killing me... It's a bit like watching Tony Hart every day wanting to see what morph and chaz get up to. When do you reckon you'll finish? 

Looking good...awaiting more updates.:whip:


----------



## Slashware

get out o' bed and get something done, I want to see more


----------



## Meko

i've a few things to do this weekend but there's a good chance that it could be complete - minus glass over the weekend.


----------



## Meko

Well i was up and about early this morning so i picked up another roll of double sided carpet tape and some tacks ready for todays work..

So far i've finished off the tape for the leather, fitted the bamboo supports and taken some pictures.


















































































As the TV is going on top of it i was a bit worried about the weight distribution - hence the bamboo. Just to be extra cautious i made a platform for it out of 18mm MDF and 2inch timber. This will also be covered in the faux leather.

So the make sure it'd take the weight of the TV and anything else that's going to go on it..... 











Not too happy with the wooden leg you can see in the pictures, but meh... i'm not spending any more money on four more metal legs just because you can see one of them.


----------



## reptile_man_08

Looking good:2thumb:


----------



## Mirf

Meko said:


> Not too happy with the wooden leg you can see in the pictures, but meh... i'm not spending any more money on four more metal legs just because you can see one of them.



Looking good Meko. As for the bit of wood, why not cover it with a wee bit of the faux leather. It will look far less obvious.


----------



## Meko

i've moved some legs around so one of the hidden legs is wooden


----------



## Mirf

Good thinking batman.


----------



## Meko

it's now 'finished'!!
All i need to do is finish the rock, get glass, put in uvb tubes and get a beardie..

Pics later cos i'm at the cinema


----------



## chondro13

Meko said:


> it's now 'finished'!!
> All i need to do is finish the rock, get glass, put in uvb tubes and get a beardie..
> 
> Pics later cos i'm at the cinema



PICS NOWWWWWWWWWWW!!!! cinema can wait!!!


----------



## hillzi

Meko said:


> it's now 'finished'!!
> All i need to do is finish the rock, get glass, put in uvb tubes and get a beardie..
> 
> Pics later cos i'm at the cinema


Lol updating us on the mobile? we mean that much to you? :notworthy::flrt:


----------



## Meko

The adverts were on and i knew Chondro would want the pics so i thought she could wait.. cos i'm kind like that..

Here we go.
Starting the leather









nearly half way through









started to realise that it's not easy... As you can see on the finished pictures there's a few places i need to redo as it's a bit tatty.


----------



## volly

chondro13 said:


> PICS NOWWWWWWWWWWW!!!! cinema can wait!!!


 
HERE HERE!!! I 2nd THAT!!!!




Ah!! Forget that - Meko just posted pics at same time as me, lol


----------



## Meko

you should have waited before you seconded it..

just need to measure up for the glass


----------



## volly

Looks Great Meko - job well done.


----------



## funky1

You watching `changing rooms` on your telly? No wonder you`re coming up with all these inspirational ideas - Linda Baker has a LOT to answer for!

* Done a great job with that - looking forward to seeing it all lit up, with the lights off in the room *


----------



## jack14

Meko that looks awfull ill do you a favour and take it of your hands:lol2:

Looks amazing cant wait to see it with all lights and everything in:no1:


----------



## Mik3F

I have been following this from the start, great viv that and shows what you can do on a budget (although you did blow that)

What's your next project?


----------



## shell2909

well done meko, it looks amazing!


----------



## chondro13

:lol2: thats actually epic!

How much did it cost you all together? i bet it was a lot less than most viv builds! the wood alone from B&Q would have been anywhere from £50-£100+ :no1:


----------



## Pendragon

Looking sweet : victory:

Jay


----------



## Meko

funky1 said:


> You watching `changing rooms` on your telly? No wonder you`re coming up with all these inspirational ideas - Linda Baker has a LOT to answer for!
> 
> * Done a great job with that - looking forward to seeing it all lit up, with the lights off in the room *


i watch more of How Clean Is Your House than Changing Rooms, so see a reply a bit further down.... 
No idea where the inspiration came from, boredom i think..



jack14 said:


> Meko that looks awfull ill do you a favour and take it of your hands:lol2:
> 
> Looks amazing cant wait to see it with all lights and everything in:no1:


i''ve got some blue LEDs in there too.



Mik3F said:


> I have been following this from the start, great viv that and shows what you can do on a budget (although you did blow that)
> 
> What's your next project?


Next project is cleaning the house, it's a shit hole as i've just been doing this.



shell2909 said:


> well done meko, it looks amazing!


nah, i'm amazing :whistling2: 


chondro13 said:


> :lol2: thats actually epic!
> 
> How much did it cost you all together? i bet it was a lot less than most viv builds! the wood alone from B&Q would have been anywhere from £50-£100+ :no1:


Not a massive amount as i had a lot of the stuff already but i'll work it out.. Although that carpet tape is a bit crap, i'll need to tack it down in few more places.



jabba1967 said:


> Looking sweet : victory:
> 
> Jay


cheers sir, just need to do the inside floor now.

OH yeah... and instead of commenting on Christian tonight and getting an infraction for it... just don't post it
That's referencing your wrongly dated sig :whistling2:


----------



## Pendragon

Meko said:


> i''ve got some blue LEDs in there too.
> 
> Nice, I'm going to put blue LEDs in my Leo viv, will be nice to see yours up and running.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheers sir, just need to do the inside floor now.
> 
> OH yeah... and instead of commenting on Christian tonight and getting an infraction for it... just don't post it
> That's referencing your wrongly dated sig :whistling2:


:lol2: 

The less said about wildga... whoops nearly, wildlifewarrior (who isn't gay by the way : victory The better.

Jay


----------



## Meko

i have to have them in as i plugged them in a bit ago, left them plugged in and the multi gym was near it. I used the gym, weights went up, hit the plug and snapped the centre pin. The centre pin is stuck in the plug socket in that corner so i've LED's with a 2 pin plug and a plug socket that can't be used for anything else.


----------



## kim1989

How much did this cost then in the end? you said it would be cheaper and i'd love to have one like that.


----------



## Meko

i'll try and work it out..

Bits i already had:
top and bottom pieces of MDF
8 legs
grout
3 vents
timber

Ploystyrene came off Freecycle - was an offered ad.

I paid £20 for vents, runners, glass handles and off cuts for the remaining pieces of wood
Bamboo was £8
2 legs - £10
the faux leather, 5mtr x 56inches - £30 delivered
background wallpaper - £16 - 14ft at 99p a foot and £2 delivery
rock effect spray - £25 (too expensive but i'd already started)
Garden edging - £2.80 each or £4.50 for two
double sided tape for the leather - £4

Still need glass though but there's not a lot needed.

if you want to build one that size you can do it very cheap:
18mm MDF from B&Q - 2 sheets / £30
hard board backing or think MDF / about £6
runners and vents / whatever they go for
background wallpaper - 99p a foot
1 piece of bamboo for support - £8

Although it's over 8ft you're not taking up 8ft of space and don't need 8ft of glass as you're covering a corner..


----------



## kinnie50

not to shabby that meko,looks better than when i saw the pile of wood and poly @ yours.well done mate it looks real good...............:cheers:


----------



## lifesagame

it looks amazing! love the way it goes round the corner :2thumb: 

Wish I had the skill and patience to do something like this!


----------



## chondro13

lifesagame said:


> it looks amazing! love the way it goes round the corner :2thumb:
> 
> Wish I had the skill and patience to do something like this!



Skill!? Patience?! 

You do know who just built this viv right? 


Still did a cracking job though


----------



## Meko

they're a newbie so they can be forgiven... 



question is... Will i ever put anything in it!!


----------



## lgscas0708

looks brilliant mate how about you dont fill it with a beardie you wait a few more months as youve waited plenty now anyway  then you can buy a baby australian waterdragon off me for it  will look much better lol

nah seriously tho, looks great for what it cost


----------



## Meko

if i got a water dragon i'd have to stand it on it's end.. it's not very high.


----------



## Jamie

Great job mate :2thumb:


----------



## Annihilation

If only one beardie is going in that, itl get lost... dam things so big xD. Best get it friend to help with directions.


----------



## Meko

lol, one should be ok.. i did think about putting a steno in there..
Doesn't even need a high wattage basking bulb as the basking spot will be in the middle, so two cool ends... although it'll need 2 UVB's 


it doesn't even look big now it's built.


----------



## Pendragon

Meko said:


> lol, one should be ok.. i did think about putting a steno in there..
> Doesn't even need a high wattage basking bulb as the basking spot will be in the middle, so two cool ends... although it'll need 2 UVB's
> 
> 
> it doesn't even look big now it's built.


Hey mate,

I wouldn't bother with two uvb tubes, one should do, But I would have 2 uva tubes, the viv will look dark without them : victory:

Jay


----------



## reptile_man_08

Might as well get two UVB then, considering their low output in comparison with natural light.


----------



## Meko

jabba1967 said:


> Hey mate,
> 
> I wouldn't bother with two uvb tubes, one should do, But I would have 2 uva tubes, the viv will look dark without them : victory:
> 
> Jay


actually mate.. measuring it i could get decent coverage with a 4ft'er diagonally. Would work out roughly the same as a 4ft across in a 6ft viv.
the UVA's put a question in my head now; UVA tubes to give extra light or go with a ceramic over a bulb and a line of low energy bulbs for light..


----------



## Pendragon

Meko said:


> actually mate.. measuring it i could get decent coverage with a 4ft'er diagonally. Would work out roughly the same as a 4ft across in a 6ft viv.
> the UVA's put a question in my head now; UVA tubes to give extra light or go with a ceramic over a bulb and a line of low energy bulbs for light..


Hey mate

The benifits of uva tubes are, you have the "feel good" factor that uva brings, the pineal eye on top of Beardies heads can detect uvb and uva.

Uva tubes give light in the 6300k bracket, this is the colour of natural sunlight, so your viv will look like it is outside, even the best LEDs give a "fake" looking light.

Well that's my two pence worth : victory:

Jay


----------



## Meko

i'll have a look into that then... what are they like on the pocket?


----------



## volly

Meko said:


> i'll have a look into that then... what are they like on the pocket?


 
They work better inside vivs to be honest :whistling2:


----------



## Meko

that could be why my leccy bill is so high!


when are you next over this way?


----------



## volly

Meko said:


> that could be why my leccy bill is so high!
> 
> 
> when are you next over this way?


 
couple of weeks mate but can bring it forward if you need me to?


----------



## Meko

no real rush, not got anything to go in it just yet and it still stinks of varnish


----------



## volly

Meko said:


> no real rush, not got anything to go in it just yet and it still stinks of varnish


 
lol, PM me with sizes when you need them mate.

Good job on the viv BTW :2thumb:


----------



## reptile_man_08

Ahh yes they do give much nicer colours, but they come in a range from like 4000K-14K, so just make sure you pick the 'daylight' one - around 6500K as said.


----------



## Pendragon

Meko said:


> i'll have a look into that then... what are they like on the pocket?





reptile_man_08 said:


> Ahh yes they do give much nicer colours, but they come in a range from like 4000K-14K, so just make sure you pick the 'daylight' one - around 6500K as said.


Didn't know that, I thought all 2% or 2.0 bulbs were daylight bulbs, I'm sure Zoo Med only do the one 2.0 tube, I don't think arcadia do one at all, (though they do do a 2% compact :bash

They are about £12 each, and I'm pretty sure they last a lot longer than uvb tubes.

Jay


----------



## Meko

well i've got 2 15watt starters so i could pick up a couple of 18inch ones


----------



## Pendragon

Meko said:


> well i've got 2 15watt starters so i could pick up a couple of 18inch ones


Sounds like a plan, I only have a compact in my 4' viv, and it lights it up a treat :2thumb:

Jay


----------



## melmodz

Since you've finished this viv now, are you in need of another project? Coz I can think of a Leo in your area that wants a bigger viv :lol2:
Well done for creating that monster of a project though! I'm muchos impressed. Mine will look nowhere near as good as that. Don't think my imagination would even let me design something like that  Never mind getting the fella to help build it!


----------



## Meko

lol, that one was surprisingly easier than i thought it would be..

which part of preston are you at?


----------



## melmodz

Its the Ribbleton area.......near the cemetery.
I don't know Preston too well myself tbh (I should really, I've lived here bout 6 years) :lol2: I know landmarks rather than street names!
How bout urself?


----------



## Joolz1975

Meko said:


> lol, that one was surprisingly easier than i thought it would be..
> 
> which part of preston are you at?


Erm could you nip over to south yorkshire to help me also?? or arrange a viv build class and we can all come to you?? :lol2:


----------



## melmodz

Ooooh I like the sound of that!! We would be the very first 2 students! :lol2:


----------



## Meko

melmodz said:


> Its the Ribbleton area.......near the cemetery.
> I don't know Preston too well myself tbh (I should really, I've lived here bout 6 years) :lol2: I know landmarks rather than street names!
> How bout urself?


Walton Le Dale but work off Plungy Road now.. only moved here myself about 7 years ago. I'm the same with locations, i used to be able to work off pubs but since i moved up here i can't do that any more either.



Joolz1975 said:


> Erm could you nip over to south yorkshire to help me also?? or arrange a viv build class and we can all come to you?? :lol2:


err, think i might be busy that day :whistling2:


----------



## melmodz

I think the pubs are my major landmarks in Preston now anyway....doesn't really paint a good picture does it lol.
I actually do know Plungington road tho...one of few! But I suppose Walton is only "round the corner" from me anyway. I'm not far off Blackpool Rd. Not sure if you know the old Kwik Save up here? But incase you didnt know and ever need a "local" shop, its changing to Nisa (some foodstore chain) - the excitement!


----------



## Joolz1975

Meko said:


> Walton Le Dale but work off Plungy Road now.. only moved here myself about 7 years ago. I'm the same with locations, i used to be able to work off pubs but since i moved up here i can't do that any more either.
> 
> 
> 
> err, think i might be busy that day :whistling2:


No dont worry no pressure! we can sort it at a convenient time for you!

We will bring our own equipment and plenty of cans of carslberg to keep us going!


----------



## melmodz

Can I bring ales instead please? :lol2:


----------



## Meko

melmodz said:


> I think the pubs are my major landmarks in Preston now anyway....doesn't really paint a good picture does it lol.
> I actually do know Plungington road tho...one of few! But I suppose Walton is only "round the corner" from me anyway. I'm not far off Blackpool Rd. Not sure if you know the old Kwik Save up here? But incase you didnt know and ever need a "local" shop, its changing to Nisa (some foodstore chain) - the excitement!


Yeah Blackpool Road isn't too far, over the motorway roundabout and turn right.



Joolz1975 said:


> No dont worry no pressure! we can sort it at a convenient time for you!
> 
> We will bring our own equipment and plenty of cans of carslberg to keep us going!


ah.. you mentioned lager........


----------



## melmodz

Theres a motorway roundabout between me and Walton? Now I'm lost lol. I thought Capitol centre was near Walton......ooooops


----------



## Meko

lol it is.. but if you go down Blackpool Road, turn left at the roundabout onto Fishwick / New Hall Lane and go down to the bottom you've got the Tickled Trout and the M6 roundabout. Go over that as though you're going to Blackburn and turn right just as you get onto the A59. turn right at the cross roads and follow that all the way and it brings you out at the BP station at the bottom of Chorley Road just round the corner from the Capitol Centre.


----------



## melmodz

Wow, you've just taught me something about Preston. I've always wondered where that road goes as I drive up the a59! Ha! Would never have guessed thats where it ends up :blush:


----------



## Meko

i only discovered it when i needed to find a faster way back from Fulwood and avoid rush hour traffic.


----------



## melmodz

Nice  I have to head up Brockholes brow, but luckily its quiet in the morning when I head down and also in the evening when I'm heading up it. I fly past all the queueing traffic smiling to myself lol. I would hate to have to travel from near Preston centre at those times! Yuck!


----------



## bladeblaster

nice viv build, its given me the urge to start a project though :whip:


----------



## Meko

London Road is a nightmare in the morning and as i'm on 9 -5 i hit all the rush hour traffic... So now i head up to Blackpool Road and turn onto North Road, turn down past the petrol station and down a side street, past the back of B&Q, past the recycling centre and pop out onto Deepdale road near the prison, turn back up away from where i want to go so i can come out down the side of Halfords, cut down the back of the prison and apollo 2000, onto new hall lane and down towards blackpool road end... then through fishwick and come out near Enterprise car hire.. i go right round town but do the trip home in half the time.


----------



## melmodz

Wow, thats a route and a half! Bet it takes just as long as it does from me to get back from near Blackpool Vic! I have a pretty clear run so I'm well lucky : victory:


----------



## Meko

Takes me 20 minutes or so going that way... or upto 45 going through town.


----------



## melmodz

You beat me then. Takes bout 30mins for me....But I'm going a fair few more miles than yourself....So maybe I win? :2thumb:


----------



## Meko

Right well.... it's pretty much finished!

Play sand substrate :gasp: although a lot of the floor is ceramic tile covered with PVA and sand on top so it's not all loose sand.
Rocks came from my garden - so still budget.
The wood was part of a swap deal i did a couple of months back
Two of the 99p magazine skulls
6 - yes 6! digital thermometer in there... i had 6 so i might as well use them all.

basking spot has been on for a while but doesn't seem to be getting amazingly warm for some reason... The thermometer on the bamboo is under the basking spot and currently showing 65.7f which it definately isn't...
Two 9watt low energy bulbs in as well and waiting for the UVB to arrive.


















































































oh and.........










going to put my PC up there and and connect the camera up to it and see if i can do a beardie cam.


----------



## reptile_man_08

Sweet build....Looks great :thumbs:


----------



## Whosthedaddy

I like the web cam, although it'd be like watching paint dry with my ever sleeping Bosc.


----------



## reptile_man_08

One with my CWD's would be good, but it would just mist up.


----------



## HadesDragons

That's turning into a hell of a build - cracking job so far! : victory:


----------



## ralphsvivariums

meko do you know how much it ended up costing i would love to know, its been great following the build.: victory:


----------



## Meko

Now that depends... The legs are more expensive and i used the rock effect paint which bumped the price up. If it was being built from scrach you could save a lot....

Wood - top and bottom; already had.
Wood - sides and back / runners / 5 vents / 4 handles / glass; £40 and a bit of a deal.
feet - £4.95 each. I already had 6 so i bought another 4 to match
Background - £16 delivered
polystyrene - freecycle (somebody offered a load of 50mm Jablite)
grout - already had a bucket
rock paint - £28  
Fake leather - £29 delivered
Bamboo - £7.95
thermometers - already had
rocks - my garden
sand - £3.98 a bag, 3 of.. £11.94
garden edging - £4.50 for two or £2.80 each
skulls - £0.99 each x 2
wood - did a deal a bit back. dimming thermostat for an exo terra and a load of bits. 
tacks for fake leather - £2


other bits - paint, screws, 3 vents, lamp holders, bulbs etc.. i already had them

you can get black legs for £2 each from B&Q so that'll save a bit of money and you can use normal paint and varnish for the fake wall and save a bit there too... You also don't have to use a background and fake wall..

the kitchen wall length is 57.75inches x 20inches and the other wall is 48inches x 24inches. so if it was long rather than shaped it'd be roughtly 9ft x 22inches.. if it was 9x24 inches (9x2) it'd have 18square feet of floor space.


----------



## Jamie

I've had a few already tonight so I could be wrong, without what you had already, I make that about £160?

Great viv build!


----------



## Meko

something like that, didn't think it was that much though! although there'd be somethings that i didn't 'spend' money on. Some would have come out of money that i had in my paypal account so it didn't come out of my pocket.


----------



## Jamie

I think you mentioned earlier in the thread that it wasn't quite as 'budget' as you had 1st hoped. If your viv was for sale in any shop, surely it would be at least double what you've spent (lights and decor inc.). 

So it's still a great 'budget' viv. : victory:


----------



## Pendragon

Hey mate,

It's turned out good :notworthy:

Nice one!


Jay


----------



## chondro13

im amazed how good it looks! :no1: win!


----------



## Meko

i've had some more rocks cooking tonight so they need to go in and a bit of a move around on some things. Also considering some brown insulation tape to try and cover the outside edges a bit better.


----------



## rach666

not checked on here for a while,but that looks freaking awesome mate! well done! when is the beardie going in it?:flrt:


----------



## Meko

as soon as i decide to buy one... i need to remember to arrange to collect the UVB from the couriers and fit that, the temps are being stupid as well.

100watt bulb doesn't seem to get the basking temperature high enough and the rest of the viv is cold. a 150watt bulb does the job but thermometer where the stat is says 18c and it's not that far away from the basking spot. if i turn the dimmer down a bit (but way over 18c), the bulb dims but the thermometer with the probe stays at 18c.

Loads more playing about to do yet!!


----------



## HadesDragons

Have you thought about having dimmable 40-60w bulbs at either end, then a 100w in the middle for the basking area?

If you link both of the 40/60w bulbs to a dimming stat, they'd control the bulk of the heating, so that even when the viv's too warm the 100w could still remain on full power to provide the basking spot? 

It's basically the same theory you use with an MVB in a big viv - the main basking bulb isn't powerful enough to overheat the viv on it's own (preferably not even close to it), so you can leave it burning hot the whole time. You then allow a stat to regulate the supplementary ones to tweak the temperature, so that there's always a bright light on and always a basking area available.

It may help to spread the heat out a bit as well, using three lesser-powered bulbs - to heat a viv that size from a single bulb could mean an incredibly hot area in the middle of the viv, whereas by using three bulbs you'd be spreading the heat input out across the length of the viv.


----------



## Meko

i've got a couple of low energy bulbs at either end, i might try a couple of standard 40watt bulbs tonight and see what happens.


----------



## Pendragon

HadesDragons said:


> Have you thought about having dimmable 40-60w bulbs at either end, then a 100w in the middle for the basking area?
> 
> If you link both of the 40/60w bulbs to a dimming stat, they'd control the bulk of the heating, so that even when the viv's too warm the 100w could still remain on full power to provide the basking spot?
> 
> It's basically the same theory you use with an MVB in a big viv - the main basking bulb isn't powerful enough to overheat the viv on it's own (preferably not even close to it), so you can leave it burning hot the whole time. You then allow a stat to regulate the supplementary ones to tweak the temperature, so that there's always a bright light on and always a basking area available.
> 
> It may help to spread the heat out a bit as well, using three lesser-powered bulbs - to heat a viv that size from a single bulb could mean an incredibly hot area in the middle of the viv, whereas by using three bulbs you'd be spreading the heat input out across the length of the viv.


As andy says, use a 100/150 watt spot, and maybe another 40/60/100watt along side on a dimmer to control the heat.

But on a side note, the basking site is a long way off the ground, so the problem is, you can get a small area of localized heat at the basking spot, but as the viv is so big, the heat dissapates too fast, so the one spotlight can not heat the cool ends without over heating the basking site.

In other words, if you bring the basking area to ground level, this means you will have to increase the heat of the bulbs to get the basking area to the right temprature, (even if this means running three spotlights in a bunch). So this means you have more heat in the viv, and this will increase the temps in the cool end.

Hope this makes sense.

The important thing is to have cool ends of between 75f and 85f, so long as you have these then it doesn't matter if the basking area gets to say around 125f. if he gets too hot he will move away.

Try playing around with multiple bulbs while the viv is empty : victory:

Jay


----------



## Meko

I've got myself a little fella to go in here all lined up, hoping to collect at the weekend.

With a bit (lot) of playing about i've got the temperatures right. Some people won't like it but i've tested and played about with it for the last week.
I originally started off with a 100watt basking bulb and a couple of energy saving bulbs at each end to give it some light, but the 100watt bulb would hit a decent temperature but the ends weren't getting very warm and the basking spot would get to over 50c. Then i swapped it for a 150watt and lowered the basking spot but the ends took too long to heat up, so i added a 40watt at the thermostat end. That would heat it up too much and the basking bulb would dim right down.. 
After more playing about with combinations of bulbs, 40watt, 60watt, 100watt and 150watt i've now managed to get the temps almost bang on.
I'm running a 60watt at the left hand side on the dimmer stat, an unstalled 60watt for the basking spot and currently nothing at the other end.
This gives a basking spot of 45c and can be 'controlled' by relocating the basking log when the weather warms up. It also gives a second hot arse / basking spot on the rocks to the left of the viv whilst using a maximum of 120watts for the heating.

Tonight i'm going put the low energy back in the right hand side and change the plug extension. I've got a long 12way extension which is going to control 2 spot lights, 1 low energy bulb and the UVB, all on timers to come on at different times:

Low energy
Basking bulb
UVB
Hot end light
The reason for this will be; low energy light will give a sun rise light rather than 'ping boom daylight' that we normally get. Then shortly after the basking bulb will come on to start warming the viv before the 'sun rises' and starts pumping out UVB (a bit like 11am when you're on holiday when it's hot but still fresh), then the UVB (12.0 with reflector) will come on half an hour or so later. Then late morning / early afternoon the secondary spot light will come on to boost the heat in the left hand side of the viv (mid afternoon heat). 
The lights will turn off in a similar fashion too to replicate night time, the left hand bulb will dim down on its own, then the UVB will go off, followed by the heat bulb and finally the low energy and the left hand side bulb.

As well as hopefully replicating natural lighting a bit better it should also save on electricity


----------



## LIZARD

AWSOME looks wicked well done


----------



## rhys s

i just read all pages off this thread took my ages nice viv you built there


----------



## xxx_phoenix_xxx

it looks awesome ive been watching this thread and its been good seeing the build transform 

well done you A******:no1:


----------



## Camuk

Wow! I cant wait to get started on mine tomorrow!


----------



## MarkJD

Looks great, lots of work went into it and it paid off.. Nice job.

I like the idea of using the little garden fences for ledges!


----------



## Meko

it doesn't look so clever at the minute! The fake leather on the bottom where the glass runners are has been pulled off as one of the dogs keeps trying to play with the beardie. She Still doesn't realise she can't get him; which means i'm constantly wiping dog snot off the glass.


----------



## Pendragon

Meko said:


> which means i'm constantly wiping dog snot off the glass.


Now this is why I don't have a Dog...Or babies for that matter :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Jay


----------



## Dynamos Dragons

Cracking build mate

You need to find a smell or scent thats non -toxic but your dogs dont like and put it by the runners to keep the dogs away lol:lol2:

The only thing i will say is why bother with the background pic if its gona get covered with a rock build? Wouldnt it have been easier and cheaper (well only a few quid but still) to just paint the top of the walls like you did the ceiling bit ?

But anyway first class build mate , top marks :no1::notworthy::no1:


----------



## Requiem

Fantastic viv! Can't add much that hasn't already been said, but truly stunning :no1:


----------



## Meko

Dynamos Dragons said:


> The only thing i will say is why bother with the background pic if its gona get covered with a rock build? Wouldnt it have been easier and cheaper (well only a few quid but still) to just paint the top of the walls like you did the ceiling bit ?
> 
> But anyway first class build mate , top marks :no1::notworthy::no1:


you can't really paint contiboard without preparing it first; plus the end bits are a bit exposed so i wanted the background to be a continuation of the wall.


----------



## Meko

Dynamos Dragons said:


> Cracking build mate
> 
> You need to find a smell or scent thats non -toxic but your dogs dont like and put it by the runners to keep the dogs away lol


 
Too late now... Got home from work to find one of the doors in the viv, if you've got dogs and a viv at dog height DON'T just rely on aquarium sealant.
I spotted Sausage hiding under the sofa so i tacked the runners down, refitted the glass, booted the dogs out and moved the sofa..... too late. 
Sausage was on his back all puffed up and black bearded and very dead  
there were no scratches on him, bite marks or cuts etc so it looks like he just shit himself to death


----------



## Pendragon

Sorry to hear that mate...Was waiting for the punch line, but it didn't come...

Jay


----------



## Meko

me too, i thought he was just hiding until i moved the sofa and he was feet up... had some stunning colours on him too


----------



## Dynamos Dragons

Holy shit dude:gasp:, sorry to hear that mate. The thing with beardies that a lot of people dont know is that they cant breath when they are on their backs! So need to be kept upright. As you wernt home you couldnt of saved him mate.
Maybe you could tac/nail a thin strip of wood inside the viv but upto the runners to stop the glass being pushed in so easily or something? I hope you manage to think of a way to avoid it happening again anyway. Once again sorry for your loss mate


----------



## RedDragon619

WOW great build, was thinking as i was going through all the pages "what a great job, carnt wait to see pic's of the lil fella in the Viv" then i read the post about the poor lil man. sorry to hear that dude, such a shame after all that work


----------



## reptile_man_08

I wondered why I saw this up for sale, that sucks man.


----------



## Adzy

After reading the whole thread and being very impressed with the build i go and find out the genius who created it is also a preston man, small world.


----------

